# Survey: 64% of Gamers Prefer Discs to Downloads



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Survey: 64% prefer discs to digital*
July 4th, 2010 @ 17:53
By Joe Anderson










A new report from Ipsos MediaCT says that 64 percent of those questioned prefered physical discs to digital copies.

The research firm surveyed 1,000 people and found that discs are still close to people hearts.
“I believe the preference for physical discs amongst next-gen gamers reflects the potential value they derive from the pre-owned market, which is holding up the preference for physical – this is unlike the music and film markets,” said Ipsos MediaCT director Ian Bramley.

“Physical games discs have a long and well-established history, which is a deep mindset to change – particularly when gamers build a physical collection as they fear losing digital versions. In-store browsing is also important to buyers.”

Publishers do seem to understand this and have recently been trying new options to make money from the online space, while encouraging users to buy games from new. EA’s online pass is the perfect example of this.

Sony also recently said in an interview with VG247 that it underestimated users attachment to the physical product, adding it may be some time before discs disappear altogether.
Thanks, MCV

*Source: VG247*


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Survey: 64% of Gamers prefer discs to digital*

I also prefer disks for the most part. I'm not a big gamer though. I also really like Steam, makes things easy and don't have to worry about a scratched or broken disk.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Survey: 64% of Gamers prefer discs to digital*

I find your title confused. Discs are digital (as you know), so why suggest a distinction? How about discs vs. copies or some such?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: Survey: 64% of Gamers prefer discs to digital*

I think I will change the title instead of using digital as the author did I'll go with Downloads it makes a lot more sense and is less confusing.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I like the way they say devs are 'encouraging' more people to buy new. Thats like saying the parking attendant encourages you not to park on the yellow lines, when in reality, you are penalised for doing so. Because digital distribution isnt taking off like they hoped, their plans to destroy the used markets failed, so they came up with a way to make money from it instead. Ethically, I think that is just wrong, not to mention greedy, and yes EA, that was firmly directed at you and your V(astly) I(ncreasing) P(rofits) codes.

For me, I would like to do what I do with all my music. I buy the disc, copy it to my HDD, then keep the physical media stored away for safe keeping. I would like to do the same with games, although huge standard storage is the key to this. I also think that download only works great for arcade style titles, where golden oldies are made available, or smaller games are impractical as a release the usual way via disc.

At the end of the day, the only way download only will ever take over is if its the best for the customer, which the nature of software distribution will never allow as its all about control. I think we are destined to have a mixed physical and digital only form of software distribution for a very long time yet.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

> I like the way they say devs are 'encouraging' more people to buy new. Thats like saying the parking attendant encourages you not to park on the yellow lines, when in reality, you are penalised for doing so. Because digital distribution isnt taking off like they hoped, their plans to destroy the used markets failed, so they came up with a way to make money from it instead. Ethically, I think that is just wrong, not to mention greedy, and yes EA, that was firmly directed at you and your V(astly) I(ncreasing) P(rofits) codes.


Dan tell us how you really feel about EA and please don't hold back.:bigsmile: I feel the same way towards EA but you left off Activison.



> For me, I would like to do what I do with all my music. I buy the disc, copy it to my HDD, then keep the physical media stored away for safe keeping. I would like to do the same with games, although huge standard storage is the key to this. I also think that download only works great for arcade style titles, where golden oldies are made available, or smaller games are impractical as a release the usual way via disc.


In 100% agreement with you, that is the only way to go I have found some games I don't mind downloading like Minis or some PSN titles. Movies I will never download again from PSN learned that lesson the hard way.:doh:



> At the end of the day, the only way download only will ever take over is if its the best for the customer, which the nature of software distribution will never allow as its all about control. I think we are destined to have a mixed physical and digital only form of software distribution for a very long time yet.



Agreed 
​


​



​


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't see the disappearance of physical media at least not in my lifetime, and I doubt it ever will. The industry developed Holographic Versatile Disc (HVD) it's standards where approved and published back in 2007.
HVD will be able to store up 6TB of information and Sony, Philips, TDK, Panasonic and Optware are working on having a 1TB disc ready for release in 2019. As of right now the cost of a HVD player is in the neighborhood of $15,000 and the discs run $120-$180. I believe we could see a major price job when it come to release HVD to the consumer market.

How HDV works.


----------

